# [Off the Wall] troche humoru + HOWTO do hakowania

## joker

http://fun.from.hell.pl/2003-08-13/emacsem-przez-sendmail.avi (3,1 mb)

o jezu, jak ktos nie widzial to wykituje przy tym. przeciez to jest arcydzielo! wlasnie sciagam ten film w calosci, mam nadzieje ze tam jest wiecej takich perelek   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Woocash

Widziałem ten film ze 3 razy, zajefajny jest !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterLu

prawdziwy hakier! Niech wraca lepiej do tego sarialu o szpitalu i zabierze tego drugiego ze sobą.

----------

## nelchael

Film jest tak.... kretynski, ze az smieszny  :Smile: 

----------

## ketjow

dobre ale wiecie.. ja tam sie wole wlamywac "vi'mem przez sendmail"  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## joker

klasyka, potrojna sciana ognia!!!!!!!

ale wpuscili go w fejka! ! ! ! 

trzeba bylo nano przez sambe

----------

## nelchael

Albo ed'em przez www  :Laughing: 

----------

## galimedes

Nie ma co ale najlepsze jest z samą maturą i aparatem słuchowym wymiękam z dziadka   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Grosik

Mamo mamo! chce byc hakierem!  :Laughing:  Boze widzisz i nie grzmisz. Teraz juz wiem dlaczego ten film zalicza sie do komedii... a pomyslec ze kiedys chcialem go obejrzec... taaa ale do bylo dawno i nie prawda  :Wink:  Panie chron nas od takich ambitnych produkcji.

----------

## fallow

jeszcze nikomu nie mowilem , ale czasami mam dziwne wrazenie , ze swiat jest zbudowany z cyfr...sa zielone ...i szybko sie poruszaja ...jest ich wiecej i  wiecej...poruszaja sie szybciej i  szybciej.... hehe   :Laughing: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Widać teraz kto jest fanatykiem Matriksa  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jeszcze nikomu nie mowilem , ale czasami mam dziwne wrazenie , ze swiat jest zbudowany z cyfr...sa zielone ...i szybko sie poruszaja ...jest ich wiecej i  wiecej...poruszaja sie szybciej i  szybciej.... 

 

Podzielisz sie tymi cyferkami?  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   jeszcze nikomu nie mowilem , ale czasami mam dziwne wrazenie , ze swiat jest zbudowany z cyfr...sa zielone ...i szybko sie poruszaja ...jest ich wiecej i  wiecej...poruszaja sie szybciej i  szybciej....  
> 
> Podzielisz sie tymi cyferkami? 

 

hmm, oka ...oto dokaldnie to co zobaczylem dzis rano...  :Very Happy: 

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/jejku.rgb.bz2  :Wink: 

czasami widuje tez takie rzeczy 

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/world.txt.bz2

ale skubane cienko sie kompresuja ( - ) hehe, probowalem w glowie ale ciagle nie zgadzolo mi sie CRC wiec w koncu uzylem bz2  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Lepiej by to w png lub jpeg wyszlo  :Wink: 

----------

## zytek

Wiecie.. mnie jakoś takie filmy i w ogóle.. nie śmieszą.

Zawsze mi po prostu głupio, jak ktoś sobie robi takie jaja ze sztuki, jaką jest informatyka, albo po prostu tak jej nie rozumie i sprowadza na takie dno.. wiem, że przeciętny widz zrobie wielkie "woooow!" tak samo jak przeciętnemu widzowi trzeba pokazać wysyłanie e-maila w postaci niebieskich "błyskawic" or sth lecących w pajęczynie drucików.. geezez! Nienawidzę takiego zbłaźniania informatyki. Albo ten stereotyp "komputerowca w drużynie spoko kolesi" .. okulary, blond laska lub młody koleś który dzięki szybkiemu, losowemu stukaniu w klawiaturę znajdzie każdą informację i złamie każdy kod (password accepted) i w dodatku mu się piękna animacja wyświetli  :Smile:  Grrr.

Nie pokazujcie mi więcej takich filmików ;P

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Lepiej by to w png lub jpeg wyszlo 

 

hehe ale wiesz , w czystym nieskompresowanym rgb mialo byc l33t hehe .

w sumie to moglby byc po prostu RAW ... :Smile: 

Zytek : mnie tez to smieszy , osobicie nie przepadam takze za matrixem.

ale przez to ze niektore rzeczy sa wlasnie az tak "przykre" sa wlasnie tak smieszne .

wole sci-fi w dobrym wydaniu ktorym moim zdaniem jest np. Kubrickowska "odyseja kosmiczna 2001" i motyw HAL`a 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## axquan

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zytek : mnie tez to smieszy , osobicie nie przepadam takze za matrixem.
> 
> 

 

Proszę mi tu nie porównywać Matrixa z naszym "Chakjerem"   :Mad:   Wiem, że porównywanie programów do ludzi jest głupie, ale kiedy to wszystko jest takie hmmm.. baśniowe wydaje mi się bardziej strawne niż takie, które udaje prawdziwe   :Smile: 

A "Gry Wojenne" faktycznie były dobre, szkoda, że nie ma więcej filmów na tym poziomie, bo o podobnej tematyce zdaje się, że są...

----------

## fallow

matrixfan  :Smile:  ? 

nie przepadam za matrixem , ale przyznam ze nasz hakier to juz jest totalny przekret  :Smile: 

imho matrix = super pomysl a realizacja coz , trzeba z czegos zyc i jakos zarobic  :Smile:  , ale nie chce zadnego flejma , to tylko moje skromne zdanie . Osobiscie wole kliamty w okolicy Kubricka,Arronosfkiego . W ogole to mamy przeglad kina europejskiego w naszych studyjnych kinach . Dzis bylem w Swiatowidze ( Katowiczanie na bank kojarza  :Smile:  na "Czekajac na Joe " a pozycje sa naprawde dobre,  w oogle masa dobrego we wrzesniu i w pazdzierniku bedzie jesli o kino w sensie bardziej studyjnym 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

w matrixie przynajmniej jak sie wlamywali to exploitem ktory istnieje naprawde przez ssh a w tym hakierze no to juz wyzsza szkola jazdy bo zaloze sie ze nie wiece jak sie wlamac emacsem przez sendmail ! no i ta potrojna sciana ognia!

----------

## skiera

 *joker wrote:*   

> w matrixie przynajmniej jak sie wlamywali to exploitem ktory istnieje naprawde przez ssh a w tym hakierze no to juz wyzsza szkola jazdy bo zaloze sie ze nie wiece jak sie wlamac emacsem przez sendmail ! no i ta potrojna sciana ognia!

 

Powinniśmy być dumni, że w Polsce są tacy zdolni młodzi ludzie. Ten film mnie natchnął i postanowiłem zostać hakerem.  Muszę zemergować emacsa. Na razie będe ćwiczył z pojedynczą ścianą ognia, ale może wkrótce dam radę   i więcej...

----------

## Crenshaw

Zawsze wiedzialem ze emacs duzo potrafi ale zeby az tak duzo...

Czego się czepiacie to są prawdziwi hakerzy. Lamy używałyby xemacsa  :Razz: 

L

----------

## _troll_

ehhhh - a ja sobie mysle, zeby przejac jakiegos ftp'a i przy jego pomocy zlamac wszystkie 2048-mio bitowe klucze DSA, jakie tylko znajda sie w systemie.... a co!

dzizas!  :Very Happy: 

PS. ktos wie jak moglbym sie zalapac do tworzenia dialogow dla drugiej czesci?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Wymysl dobry h4x0rski tekst, np.:

 *Quote:*   

> włamałem się do nasa przez dns'a telnetem

 

----------

## skiera

Zabrałem się za te hakierstwo, ale już mam pierwszy problem. Czy żeby zrobić taki myk jak na filmie to czy musze emergować emacsa z USE="sendmail" czy nie?  :Wink: 

----------

## galimedes

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Zabrałem się za te hakierstwo, ale już mam pierwszy problem. Czy żeby zrobić taki myk jak na filmie to czy musze emergować emacsa z USE="sendmail" czy nie? 

 

hm jak dla mie to jest to wyższa szkoła jazdy 

```
USE="ie" emerge prokom
```

i dopiero za hakierke trza się brać  :Laughing: 

----------

## fallow

ja wysiadam chlopaki ...nie czaje w 10% co tu jest grane mimo ze widze cyferki ...wezcie jakies how-to do tego zrobcie  :Razz:   :Smile: 

albo polaczmy nasze zdolnosci jak Kapitan Planeta  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

uwaga HOWTO! ! ! !

jest dosyc proste aczkolwiek caly proces dlugo trwa jezeli chcemy hakowac wszystko wszystkim.

wiec tak: w make.conf dopisujemy do flage

```
USE="haker"
```

dodajemy tez zrodlo pakietow 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://hakowanie.obuchowicz.pl/distfiles"
```

tutaj sa wszystkie pakiety podrasowane o hakowanie

i emergujemy caly system od nowa. mozna tez kompilowac pojedyncze pakiety, zalezy czym chcemy hakowac. na przyklad jezeli zalezy nam na szukaniu dziur w skryptach PHP musimy przekompilowac tylko pakiet zawierajacy polecenie find (nie pamietam jak sie nazywa) i wtedy wystarczy juz tylko w konsoli wpisac

```
#find www.strona.do.zhakowania.domena -PHPholes 'skrypty'
```

sugestie do powyzszego HOWTO mile widziane, wrazie rozwoju mojej wiedzy odnosnie hakowania bede dopisywal jakies ciekawostki   :Twisted Evil: 

ps. ja chce miec pierscien WODA

----------

